# C6 Motorsport replica wheels - did my research! Just need some help and clarification



## mjmarcum (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok, I know I'm a new member, and this has been a subject of discussion before, and trust me, I've done my fair share of using the search button to get as much info as I could before making a thread about it. I could just really use some help sorting out some points. I think I know basically what I want to do and what I need to do to get it done. I just need some input and clarification on some of the details. By the way, my '05 is at stock ride height with new 0-drop springs and Koni adjustable shocks.

Here's the plan. I want to get a set of the 18" C6 Motorsport replicas, the black with machined face. I want to get the 18x8.5 for the front, and 18x9.5 for the rears. The fronts have a +56 offset, and the rears should have a +57 offset. From what I understand, I do not need anything special for the rear wheels; they will bolt right up and be fine, aside from maybe a slight rubbing inside the fender which could be taken care of with a hammer. The fronts should require a 7/16" spacer, and as a result, will need longer wheel studs (ARP 100-7717) so the lugnuts will have enough room to be secure. 

Assuming everything I stated above is right (and PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong about any of it), here's my list of questions:

1. What spacer should I get? Is there a particular brand/style to order that is the best, and where to order from?

2. Do I need anything else in addition to the wheel studs, like lugnuts, etc that would be good to replace? If so, can you point me in the direction I need to get them.

3. Where is the best place to order these wheels from in anyone's experience? I am looking at these 3 places that all sell them: 
Factory Reproductions
House of Wheels Online -Corvette Wheels
OEM RIMS FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS Wheels OEM RIMS FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS Rims (Wrong size on the rears, but apparently I can order the correct size I need)

4. What size tires are the best to put on these for fitment as well as traction purposes. I would like to maximize the amount of rubber in the rear. Is 245/40/18 for the front and 275/35/18 for the rear the correct sizes?

5. Will the longer wheel studs cause a problem with me putting the factory 17" wheels back on? My plan is to get snow tires for those wheels and swap them out when the weather is bad, but I wouldn't want to swap the studs each time, obviously. Will the stock rims work with longer wheel studs?

Thanks in advance for any help, input, and advice. This is the first undertaking of this kind I've ever done and I just want to make sure I get it right.


----------



## mjmarcum (Feb 24, 2010)

UPDATE: I got an answer to #4 and #5, and also found out that Factory Reproductions is the only place still selling these wheels, both other places contacted me back and told me they no longer carry them.

If anyone has any input on #1 and 2, that would be most helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you ask the people who are selling the rims??


----------



## mjmarcum (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes since this is not supposed to be a GTO application, but for Corvettes, they don't support these custom configurations (the spacers, etc.)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have "stock" 17s widened to 9" on my rears which makes about a 60mm offset and I had to use a 5mm spacer and lightly massage the inner fender as well as mildly roll the outer to get my 285/40/17 Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals to fit. I also replaced my rear studs with longer ARP corvette/Camaro studs. I did the front with the ARP Evo studs the same as you and believe me you're going to have to trim them or you'll flatten the tires of cars driving next to you . I use Gorilla black closed end "tuner" lug nuts. The stock back studs strangely are shorter than the front and are a very soft steel too. You may have to go the route I did.

A more important question is if the wheels you're looking at have the same diameter center bore for the hubs on our cars. The wheel is supposed to fit over that hub to center and strengthen it.

Another factor are the bushings back there. IMHO replacing the subframe and inner and outer control arm bushings with poly will keep the back end cradle from shifting around when cornering. You may find after you get things working that you rub on corners. The bushings will fix that.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Think of using spacers like this. Take a 25lb weight and hold it an inch from your chest while standing. Now extend your arms all the way.  Now think of your wheel bearings and the extra load put on them from moving the weight further out. :willy: Still want to run a wheel that requires a spacer?


----------



## mjmarcum (Feb 24, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I have "stock" 17s widened to 9" on my rears which makes about a 60mm offset and I had to use a 5mm spacer and lightly massage the inner fender as well as mildly roll the outer to get my 285/40/17 Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals to fit. I also replaced my rear studs with longer ARP corvette/Camaro studs. I did the front with the ARP Evo studs the same as you and believe me you're going to have to trim them or you'll flatten the tires of cars driving next to you . I use Gorilla black closed end "tuner" lug nuts. The stock back studs strangely are shorter than the front and are a very soft steel too. You may have to go the route I did.
> 
> A more important question is if the wheels you're looking at have the same diameter center bore for the hubs on our cars. The wheel is supposed to fit over that hub to center and strengthen it.
> 
> Another factor are the bushings back there. IMHO replacing the subframe and inner and outer control arm bushings with poly will keep the back end cradle from shifting around when cornering. You may find after you get things working that you rub on corners. The bushings will fix that.




This is a lot of helpful info, thanks! I will order some of those Gorilla lugnuts, I assume these would be the equivalent of what you got, only in chrome? 12mm x 1.50 RH is the correct pattern, is that right? Gorilla Automotive 21133HT - Gorilla Small Diameter Tuner Lug Nuts - Overview - SummitRacing.com

I'm also waiting back from the wheel seller to find out what the center bore is of the wheels to see if I need to get a hub ring.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> Think of using spacers like this. Take a 25lb weight and hold it an inch from your chest while standing. Now extend your arms all the way.  Now think of your wheel bearings and the extra load put on them from moving the weight further out. :willy: Still want to run a wheel that requires a spacer?


I like they way you put this.


----------

